# Hurricane Irene



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

To all those in the path of this monster, please stay safe. I worry so about all the homeless animals who haven't a clue what is happening to their world. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Animals are smart and they know something is up. They will retreat to their hiding places.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering...for those of you who have little houses for the outdoor kittys ..what do you do with them during a huge storm like this one? Do you bring them inside your house? or do you make sure they stay secure on the ground? 

I have a cat house for my 2 feral cats...but im going to bring it inside tonight. Its on my porch out of the rain. Im going to worry that the cats are going to come looking for it because thats where the food is.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think animals have a pretty good sense of impending danger. There were countless reports of animals running for higher ground right after the earthquake that caused the Thailand Tsunami. It's still a good idea to provide shelter for them though. My thoughts are with all of you during the storm.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am in NY and today I noticed my cats were acting strange. I found them together in the little treehouse. I think they knew something was up because they never hang out together like that.









I guess they sticking together for this event.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> I am in NY and today I noticed my cats were acting strange. I found them together in the little treehouse. I think they knew something was up because they never hang out together like that.


Lol. 

"I feel like there's something big going to happen."
"What do you think we should do?"
"I think we should get to higher ground."
"We don't have higher ground."
"Sure we do, we have a tree!"
"How come you get the part with the roof?"
"Shut up."


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL Mow Mow, that's exactly what they were talkin' bout. The storm is getting bad, praying we are all going to be safe. We are not in the evacuation zone but still scary! I think they were picking up my nervous vibes today as I prepared for the hurricane.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I live near Washington, DC, towards Annapolis (east). I usually fed the eight or so cats by the dumpster, but there is a ground-level, sheltered patio where I can also fed them (vacant condo owned by Fannie Mae). I went out last night around 6 pm, near the height of the storm. Two cats were hanging around that area so I fed those, and afterwards they went right back under a low-to-ground bush, away from the patio. So, yes, cats have their hiding, safe places scooped out.
I went out at 6:30 am this morning and everyone showed up and acted normal (for them).


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So far things where I am are good. No flooding, just windy and the rain has subsided. No power outage although they did say they would be shutting the power off last night.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

The winds here have picked up significantly in the past hour or so, and the rain is coming down hard at an angle....so we had to shut some of our windows. 

Yoshi doesn't seem too disturbed yet.....although he's not getting into as much trouble as he normally would when we're home, now that I think of it.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

MowMow said:


> Lol.
> 
> "I feel like there's something big going to happen."
> "What do you think we should do?"
> ...


LOL

I totally imagine them saying that!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

nobody answered my question


----------

